
GraphQL Playground – IDE for GraphQL Queries - schickling
https://blog.graph.cool/introducing-graphql-playground-f1e0a018f05d
======
schickling
We're super excited to open-source the GraphQL Playground today. While working
with GraphQL over the past two years, we've continuously tried to improve our
development workflows - this is the result.

For those of you who are familiar with GraphiQL, here are some of the biggest
additions:

* Works standalone as a multi-platform desktop app (and web)

* Interactive, multi-column API docs (with keyboard support)

* Sharing of your GraphQL queries/endpoints via GraphQL Bin

* Support for real-time subscriptions

* Other features like HTTP headers, VIM mode, tabs, query history & more

\--

We're looking forward to your feedback and hope you find it useful for your
GraphQL workflows! Happy developing! ‍

------
bestan
Congratulations to the graph.cool team! I've been following them for a couple
of months now and I am very impressed by the passion and the progress that
they put in. Some really cool stuff cooking in the GraphQL community.

~~~
schickling
Thanks a lot for your support! :)

------
jbaxleyiii
I'm so excited to see this launch! It pairs great with Apollo Launchpad and
the sharing feature is top notch!

------
devanb
I am _constantly_ impressed with all of the Graphcool team. It seems like
every week there is some new innovation from them.

Keep up the excellent work Graphcool!

